# Prostatakrebs > Erste Hilfe/ Erster Rat >  Erfahrung mit Skat Spritze

## schicko

Ich wurde am 10.2006 in Großhadern an PK  (nEERPE nervenschonend) operiert.Die Inkontinenz hab ich einigermasen in griff.  Jedoch die Inpotenz
macht mir großes Kopfzerbrechen.Mit meinen 47 Jahren ist bei mir und meiner Frau der wunsch nach Sexualität und Ausübung des Geschlechts-
verkehres sehr Groß.
Es wurde zwar gleich nach der OP mit 0,5g Levitra (0-0-1) ,zur Erhaltung
des Schwellkörpers, verabreicht.Nach drei Monatiger einnahme von Levitra(ohne Medikamentenzuschuss) und mit gleichbleibender erektilen Dysfunktion,ist auf die Skat Spritze umgestellt worden.
Die erste Spritze mit 0,25mg war eine sehr sehr schmerzhafte Erektion und hat sich ca. 3-4 Std. hingezogen. 
Die zweite Spritze mit 0,10mg war ebenfalls eine schmerzhafte Erektion, jedoch klangen die schmerzen nach ca. 2 Std. wieder ab.
Die Spritzen wurden mir jeweils vom Urologen injekziert.
Wer von euch hat Erfahrung mit Skat? Wieviel sollte verwendet werden?
Gibt einen Trick beim Spritzen ? Wie oft darf man es benutzen?
mfg schicko

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Schicko,

da gilt die alte Luther-Regel: "Zwei bis dreimal in der Woche schadet weder ihr noch dir!"

Die zu heftige Erektion nach der SKAT-Sprite ist fast "normal". Dosis reduzieren und Ausprobieren.

Es gibt über die Auslandsapotheke nach Verordnung und auf Privatrezept durch den Urologen das Medikament "Androskat". Es enthält den Wirkstoff Papavarin und einen Alphablocker. Es wirkt leider nicht so gut wie Alprostadil (Viridal und Caverject), hat aber nicht die starken Nebenwirkungen von Alprostadil.
Das alte Lied: "Keine Hauptwirkunge, keine Nebenwirkung!"

Ansonsten kann ich nur meine alte Leier wiederholen:

"Auch ohne jegliches Hilfsmittel bleibt die Orgasmusfähigkeit beim Manne erhalten!"

Die meisten Männer setzen jedoch Erektionsfähigkeit mit Orgasmusfähigkeit gleich. Das ist ein Irrtum! Mit Ersatzbefriedigungen können beide Partner auch ohne Erektion ein erfülltes Sexualleben führen!

Herzliche Grüße

Hansjörg Burger
Ressort Erektile Dysfunktion und Sexualität im BPS
Selbsthilfegruppe Prostatakrebs Rhein-Neckar e.V.

----------


## schicko

Hallo Hansjörg

Danke für deine Antworten!!
Leider liegt die Orgasmusfähigkeit sehr niedrig, könnte auch mit meiner
selischen Verfassung zu tun haben. Durch mein immer wieder Akresie
fes verhalten, suchte ich den H-Artzt auf und er verschrieb mir Anti-
depresiva. Seither gings mir Mental besser, jedoch mit Sexspiele nicht
viel besser.
Ich werd mich mal an deinen gut- gemeinten Rat halten.

Danke mfg Schicko

----------


## Jürgen M.

Hallo Schicko,

ich hatte die gleichen Probleme mit Skat - sehr lange und schmerzhafte Erektionen. Ich habe es dann mit MUSE probiert- gleicher Wirkstoff, doch Anwendung über die Harnröhre. Die Erektion ist zwar nicht so stark wie bei SKAT, jedoch auch nicht so schmerzhaft. Mit viel Gefühl ist dadurch GV möglich, manchmal helfe ich mit der Pumpe nach. Alles in allem natürlich kein Vergleich zu früher, aber besser als gar nichts. Natürlich muss die Partnerin mitspielen.
Ich würde es einfach mal ausprobieren...

Schöner Gruß
Jürgen M.

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Dieter,

im Gegensatz zu den Nerven, die für die Erektion zuständig sind und die direkt an der Prostata vorbeilaufen, gehen die Nervenbahnen, die für den Orgasmus zuständig sind von der Eichel bez. Penisspitze durch den Beckenboden durch und werden bei der OP normalerweise nicht tangiert.

Dadurch ist der Mann auch nach radikaler Prostatektomie noch orgasmusfähig.

Der Orgasmus ist zwar meist eingeschränkt; bei mir sind es nur noch ca. 30% von früher. Es gibt aber auch Betroffenen, die glaubhaft versichern, den Orgasmus in gleicher Stärke wie vor der OP zu erleben.

Das hängt offensichtlich mit der sexuellen Prägung zusammen. Männer die sehr stark Erektions- und Ejakulationsorientiert waren, haben da schlechtere Karten. M.E. vermindert die fehlende Ejakulation und die fehlende Kontraktion der Prostata, die auch zu Lustgefühlen beitragen soll, die Stärke des Orgasmuses.

Konkret: Wenn die Eichel des Penis manipuliert wird, kommt der operierte Mann auch zum Orgasmus, entweder durch Selbstbefriedigung oder durch Liebesspiele mit einer Partnerin oder Partner.

Keinen Orgasmus erleben Männer, die mit LHRH-Hemmern (Spritze) eine Hormonblociade machen, weil sie chemisch kastriert werden. Aber auch da gibt es Berichte von Betroffenen, die sogar unter der dreifachen Hormonblockade weiterhin einen Orgasmus hatten. Das ist aber nicht der Normalfall! Anders sieht es aus mit der Hormonblockade mit Antiandrogenen (Casosdex, Flutamid). Da tritt der Orgamusvelrust normalerweise nicht auf, obwohl ein Libidoverlust im Beipackzettel von Casodex beschrieben ist. Das hängt damit zusammen, dass im Gegensatz zu den LHRH-Hemmern bei Antiandrogenen die Testosteronproduktion nicht gestoppt wird und Testosteron ist für die Lust einfach notwendig.

Ich hoffe, das Dir meine Erläuterungen reichen.

Bei differenzierten Fragen stößt natürlich auch Google an seine Grenzen.

Gruß

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## BurgerH

Hallo Dieter,

ich muss noch einen Nachsatz anfügen:

Der operierte Mann braucht auch eine stärkere physische und psychishe Anregung.

Es dauert länger bis er zum Orgasmus kommt. Was unseren Partnerinnen meist sehr willkommen ist, da sie meist darunter leiden, dass der Mann zu schnell zum Höhepunkt gelangt. Also durchaus ein Vorteil für den operierten Mann!

Sollte die Phantasie und die sexuelle Anziehung des Partner nicht mehr ausreichen, kann die Psyche durch entsprechende Anreize je nach sexueller Prägung angeregt werden.

Es braucht ja nicht gleich "Lack und Leder" oder "Peitsche etc." zu sein, manchmal genügt auch ein Playboy oder Softporno.

Die Chance für  den operierten Mann lieg m.E. auch daran, von einer mehr "harten", im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes, Sexualität zu einer mehr sanften und weiblichen zu gelangen.

Die Phantasie und und Einfallsreichtum sind ein weites Land!

In diesem Sinne

Hansjörg Burger

----------


## Ironman

Hallo,
ich wurde im Dez. 2006 einseitig nervschonend operiert. Nach Aussage der Ärzte (KH, AHB und zu Hause) ist die Einnahme von Levitra 10mg alle 2 Tage als Schwellkörpertraining gedacht (damit der Junge nicht verkümmert).
Ohne Levitra ist die Erektion bei ca.40% vom ursprünglichen angekommen, mit Levitra bei ca. 70%. Mein Arzt meint das wäre schon  super und der Rest würde auch wieder kommen (dauert ca. 6 - 12 Monate). Andere Mittel Skat usw. sollte ich noch nicht ausprobieren. Auch ich bin 47 Jahre und verheiratet und wenn es nicht klappt geht es Mental schon ganz schön runter. Aber wir werden weiter trainieren, trainieren und trainieren.
Die Hoffnung stirbt zu letzt.
Gruß

----------


## wowinke

hallo Schicko,
auch bei nerverhalterder Op (ich war auch In Grosshadern) werden die Nerven beieintächtigt. Dies kann sich regenerieren, dauert allerdings eineige Zeit 1,5 bis 2 Jahr, nach meinen eigen Erfahrung, bis dies dann auch ohne Hilfsmittel gut funktioniert.

Wichtig ist während dieser Zeit der Schwellkörperatropierung entgegen zu wirken. Dies kann mit Skat erreicht werden. Ich habe dies 1 Wöchentlich
ab ca. 3 Monate nach der OP für ca. 1/2 Jahr angewendet bis es mit den
PDE5 Hemmern (Levitra) ausreichend gut funktioniert hat.

So gesehen war aus meiner Sicht SKAT nie allein nur Mittel für den GV und die Anwendung auch nur  vorübergende. Bis am Anfang natürlich die richtige Dosis gefunden war hats auch bei mir Schmerzhaftzustände gegeben. Aber 1 bis 2 mal pro Woche war dies akzeptal.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## winu1958

das Thema ist alt, ich bins auch (bald). hab die erste Spritze hinter mit, ja war einwenig schmerzhaft. bekomme heute die 2. und wenns wieder so "schraubstockmässig" wird werd ich wohl stoppen und den " sanften kreativen Weg" weitergehen. Aber es war schon nicht schlecht, den Kleinen mal wieder auf knapp über 50% seiner früheren maximalkapazität wachsen zu sehen.
hat jd mit dem Vakuumzeugs Erfahrung?
grüsse alle Leidenskollegen

----------


## GüntherS

Hallo winu1958,
die Vakuumpumpe ist eine hochwirksame und nebenwirkungsarme Alternative zu SKAT. Man muss nur etwas Geduld haben, denn man benötigt in der Regel etliche Versuche, bis man den "Dreh" raushat. Man darf also nicht gleich nach den ersten unbefriedigenden Versuchen aufgeben. (Das gilt übrigens für alle Behandlungsmöglichkeiten).

Die Pumpe kann auch für die sexuelle Rehabilitation eingesetzt werden. Das geht so: Man erzeugt mit der Pumpe eine Erektion, lässt den erigierten Penis für 1 bis 2 Minuten in der Pumpe stehen und belüftet dann die Pumpe, wodurch die Erektion wieder verschwindet. Diesen Vorgang wiederholt man mehrmals, mindestens 10 Minuten lang, und das täglich. Der Penisring, den man benutzt, wenn man die Erektion für einen GV einsetzen will, wird dabei nicht benutzt.

----------


## Berema

Das Thema hier ist zwar alt, aber ich denke, es beschäftigt noch viele von uns.....gerade natürlich die, die nach dem eröffnen dieses Thread operiert worden sind.
Ich bin im Nov 18 einseitig Nervenschonend operiert worden und nachdem sich nun bei meinem "KLeinen" über ein Jahr GAR NICHTS in Richtung Erektion getan hat  (ausser die Kopfschmerzen von Viagra und Co) hab ich mich mal zu sKAT durchgerungen.

Die erste Spritze mit 0,15mg bekam ich vor Wochen noch beim Arzt....hat ganz OK funktioniert....mittlerweile hab ich mir die 2. (auch mit 0,15mg) selbst gesetzt.
Hatte die Spritzen lange hier liegen, ehe ich mich überwinden konnte, mir selbst eine zu verpassen...hat aber besser geklappt als gedacht...und GV war OK...Klar, nicht mehr so hart und groß wie früher , aber es ging.

Die Schmerzen hielten sich auch in Grenzen. Wir werden das weiter ausprobieren und uns langsam an die Dosis rantasten, die noch besser wirkt und von den Schmerzen her erträglich bleibt.

Unterm Strich kann ich sagen, das das ausprobieren von SKAT ein kleiner Teilerfolg war und wer weiß, vllt erholen sich ja meine Nerven mit der Unterstützung von SKAT auch wieder...noch sein die 2 Jahre ja nicht rum.

Ich hoffe, ich konnte mit meinem aktuellen Erfahrungsbericht allen Betroffenen ein wenig helfen
LG

----------


## lutzi007

Hallo Berema,
das hört sich bei Dir ja gut an!
Welche Bedeutung haben die zwei Jahre ("...noch sein die 2 Jahre ja nicht rum")?
Lutz

----------


## Georg_

Dieser Wirkstoff, Alprostadil, lässt sich nicht nur mit einer Spritze sondern auch mit einer Creme in die Harnröhre applizieren. Das ist Vitaros von Ferring:
https://www.apotheke-adhoc.de/nachri...e-dysfunktion/
https://www.onmeda.de/Medikament/VIT...dosierung.html

Eine Anwendung kostet etwa 20 Euro.

----------


## Berema

> Hallo Berema,
> das hört sich bei Dir ja gut an!
> Welche Bedeutung haben die zwei Jahre ("...noch sein die 2 Jahre ja nicht rum")?
> Lutz


Hi Lutzi,

die "2 Jahre" haben insofern eine Bedeutung , weil es hier im Forum schon in vielen verschieden Threads  (auch von Urologen) thematisiert wurde, das die Nerven  bis zu 2 Jahre brauchen, um sich von der OP zu erholen und es dann durchaus wieder besser werden kann mit der Erektion...teilweise auch ohne Hilfsmittel.

Siehe auch die Erfahrung von WOWINKE aus Beitrag #8 hier in diesem Thread

----------


## lutzi007

Hi Berema,
Oh, das hört sich ja super an!
So nach dem Prinzip: "Die Zeit heilt alle Wunden."
LG
Lutz

----------


## obelix

0,15mg erscheint mir sehr wenig.(?)

----------


## MartinWK

Auch bei ED nach RPE sollten vor Behandlung die Ursachen bestimmt werden. Diese können sein
- Neuropraxie (Quetschung/Dehnung/o.ä. der Nerven bei der Op)
- thermische Beschädigung der Nerven (durch Schneiden/Kauterisieren)
- Verminderung der Blutversorgung (Arterien: Veränderung durch die Op)
- nicht ausreichend venöser Stau (Beckenbodenmuskel geschädigt oder Venen durch Op verändert)
- Absterben von Muskelzellen im Schwellkörper; Fibrose
- venöse Kurzschlüsse im Penis durch die Fibrose
- vegetative Veränderungen
- Versagensängste/Psyche.
Für die Diagnose gibt es ausreichende Verfahren: Ultraschall/Doppler, MRT, usw. Nach Diagnose kann gezielt vorgegangen werden.

 Experimente, die nichts bringen, sind in diesem Fall bedenklich, denn 
- keine oder falsche Therapie* am Anfang* vermindert die Heilungschancen und
- sie haben Folgen für die Psyche und damit für den Erfolg weiterer Behandlungen.
Taldalafil o.ä. und die Vakuumpumpe können natürlich sofort eingesetzt werden. Man sollte aber nicht enttäuscht sein, wenn es nichts bringt.

Eine aktuelle und ausführliche Übersicht zum Thema gibt
https://www.intechopen.com/books/pro...enile-rehabili

Dort wird auch die 2-Jahresregel zitiert, und die Tabellen (Figure 5) zeigen das ebenso. Auch sieht man dort, dass Strahlentherapie anfangs besser ist, aber nach 5 Jahren gleich schlecht bezüglich ED.

Es gibt einige zusätzliche Maßnahmen, die bereits bei der Op ergriffen werden können, um das Ergebnis bezüglich Potenz eventuell zu verbessern:
- Chitosan ( https://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/...1111/bju.13959 )
- Hyaluron ( https://bmcurol.biomedcentral.com/ar...894-019-0458-4 )

----------


## W.Rellok

Hallo Martin,

Danke für die ausgezeichneten Links.




> *Fazit*
> Die Anwendung von HA / CMC auf das Prostatabett und die neurovaskuläre Platte führte zu einer signifikant schnelleren postoperativen Rückkehr der Kontinenz sowohl nach einseitiger als auch nach beidseitiger nervenschonender RARP.


Winfried

----------


## Berema

> 0,15mg erscheint mir sehr wenig.(?)


0,15mg war bzw ist bei mir die Startdosis, um zu sehen, ob und was überhaupt damit passiert....Generell sind aber diese Medikamente nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen und man sollte durchaus Respekt davor haben...deshalb lieber mit einer kleineren Dosis beginnen...meine Spritzen gehen eh nur bis 0,20mg..das ist erstmal der nächste Schritt, diese nächsthöhere Dosis zu probieren

----------


## Berema

> 0,15mg war bzw ist bei mir die Startdosis, um zu sehen, ob und was überhaupt damit passiert....Generell sind aber diese Medikamente nicht ohne Nebenwirkungen und man sollte durchaus Respekt davor haben...deshalb lieber mit einer kleineren Dosis beginnen...meine Spritzen gehen eh nur bis 0,20mg..das ist erstmal der nächste Schritt, diese nächsthöhere Dosis zu probieren


dosis auf 0,20 erhöht----klappt super

----------


## obelix

*Daumen hoch*

Mich verwirrt etwas die Mengenangabe. Ich meine, dass zum Start grundsätzlich mit 0,5*ml* angefangen und anschließend nach Bedarf erhöht wird? Obergrenze soll bei 2*ml* sein.(?)

----------


## huberto

servus
meine erfahrung mit skat seit 10 Jahren:
habe mir am beginn vom urologen dir spritzen geben lassen ,zwecks dosierung
dann selber injehziert - spritzen bei urologen gekauft - nachteil zu teuer und müssen gekühlt gelagert werden 
jetzt seit Jahren : 
kaufe auf rezept caverjet / pfizer  - nehme  dann insulin -1 ml einwegspritzen - und bekomme aus einer caverjet ampulle - 3 Einwegspritzen a 0,18/20 ml , meine menge derzeit 0,20 ml - ausreichend erektion 
anwendung : 1x wo, öfter wäre natürlich für psyche besser , aber die frauen in einem gewissen alter verlieren die lust -leider !

----------


## Niko52

[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Berema

> *Daumen hoch*
> 
> Mich verwirrt etwas die Mengenangabe. Ich meine, dass zum Start grundsätzlich mit 0,5*ml* angefangen und anschließend nach Bedarf erhöht wird? Obergrenze soll bei 2*ml* sein.(?)




also....sieht so bei mir aus

die Scala des drehrädchen meiner spritze geht bis 20....hab die Packung nicht mehr...aber denke, das mit 20 eben 0,20ml gemeint sind

----------

